

SciDB - A Science-Oriented DBMS at 100 Petabytes - seven
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/4/29/product-scidb-a-science-oriented-dbms-at-100-petabytes.html

======
donw
Not to sound too much like an ass, but I looked at their website:

1\. Open source, but no public source repository?

2\. No link to download a working release, even though their site claims one
by March 2010 (it's almost May)?

3\. A list of ambitious goals about what the project will do, but no working
code?

Sounds like vaporware.

~~~
jhammerb
After participating in a few of the XLDB meetups, at which the requirements
for and design of SciDB were debated and discussed, I was quite excited about
this project. I was kicked off of the mailing list unceremoniously once they
decided they wanted to make it a business, and I haven't been allowed back on
since. They're certainly abusing the term "open source" for marketing purposes
here.

The reason they don't want people looking behind the curtain is that the
rhetoric far exceeds the reality.

------
jbecla
The first public SciDB release is coming soon - before this summer. It'll be
announced through scidb-news and other channels early next week.

